# PLEASE HELP with CPT



## ggparker14 (Feb 28, 2011)

Need help with CPT(s). Looking at 20610 for I&D of index finger but unsure of CPT for I&D of dorsal second web space.

procedure: incision and drainage right index finger and dorsal second web space abscess. Irrigation debridement of skin and subcutaneous tissue down in the muscle. The wound packed open.

op note: Small incision was fashioned over the central pointing arer over the proximal phalanx centrally of the index finger. There was a small central core area of necrotic skin of a few millimeters. The patient had some purulent material that drained and this was sent for culture bothe aerobic and anaerobic cultures. The patient also had a small area of skin blistering over the second dorsal web space and the area over the long distal long metacarpal. That was incised and that too was noted to have a small amount of purulent material. That was also sent for culture. The skin and subcutaneous tissues were gently elevated and there were easily connected between the index finger wound and the second dorsal web space wound. The area of the extent of the infection cellulitis extended over the radial aspect of the index metacarpal head and extended over to the ulnar aspect of the long metacarpal head. Please not that the infection was dorsal only and not the volar aspect of the hand. The index finger skin infection also extended over the ulnar aspect of the proximal phalanx of the index finger. There was minimal necrotic tissue noted along the central portion of the wound. Extensor tendons were noted to be intact. The wound was thoroughly irrigated with antibiotic solution. The wounds were then packed open with quarter inch lodoform. Dry steril dressed was applied. The patient was placed in a volar splint.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 28, 2011)

Did you mean 26010 and look towards 10060 or 10061


----------



## ggparker14 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes I did mean 26010. Sorry.


----------

